# white stuff covering eye



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

my caribe has like a white covering on its eye all of a sudden i dont kno were it came from or wat it is .it look like its some type of white fury looking stuff on its eye but any ideas i have no pics rite now need batteries for camera will try and get pics


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

This is a fairly common occurrence usually caused by poor water conditions but easily remedied simply by ensuring your parameters are good. Use Melafix to treat.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i would bump the temp up to 82 deg and add aquarium salt before i added any chemicals. imo


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

yup, jmax got it. Easy treat, fix the paramaters (do 1-3 water changes) bump temp and add salt. Should be fixed in a day or 2. If it doesnt, then treat with melafix.


----------

